# Bringing Food into the BVI



## John Casey

Anyone have some recent experience here?

We're heading down for a 12 Dec 10-day charter.

http://www.bvitourism.com/entry-requirements; currently says:

Importation of Food 
Yacht owners, charter guests and visitors may bring food into the British Virgin Islands. For the time being, however, because of the worldwide threat of Hoof and Mouth and Mad Cow Disease, a law is in effect which bans the importation of any meat products unless an application is submitted to the Department of Agriculture for approval. Approved permits cost $25.00. For more information, please call the Department of Agriculture at 284-495-2532. Visitors coming from the North America with meat products for consumption during their stay will not have to fill out the application if they are bringing less than 40 lbs. of meat.

I'll give them a call before we commit to anything, but what the person on the phone says is often different than the officer you meet on the ground.


----------



## SVAuspicious

You can get current information from the BVI section of traveltalkonline.com . 

Generally the only issue with food for personal consumption is whether the C&I officer will decide to charge you duty. No other issues. 

Why bring food in? Although the prices are a bit higher in the BVI you can get nearly anything. There are three things I can see: something really obscure that is important to you, something prepared or partially prepared (like a special marinade), or spices. I take small amounts of spices in small bags or containers so I don't have to buy entire bottles of a spice that I then have to either abandon or pack home.


----------



## Minnewaska

I've never done it, but see what are clearly coolers coming off airplanes at STT each time we go. My wife really wants to do it this winter. Good meat is hard to source locally, so I understand the temptation. I like to travel light. A cooler, packed with dry ice and meat, isn't my idea of light.


----------



## SVAuspicious

I've gotten very decent meats at RTW in Roadtown and Cost U Less on St Thomas.


----------



## jwing

Experience a bit of local flavor and support the people/businesses whose waters you will be enjoying.


----------



## fallard

Minnewaska said:


> I've never done it, but see what are clearly coolers coming off airplanes at STT each time we go. My wife really wants to do it this winter. Good meat is hard to source locally, so I understand the temptation. I like to travel light. A cooler, packed with dry ice and meat, isn't my idea of light.


We usually charter from Island Yachts out of Red Hook, St.Thomas, whether we are staying in US waters or not. We've had very good luck with meats at the market at Red Hook. You'll pay for it, to be sure, but they will also freeze it overnight for you. BTW, we were there earlier this year and the market has had a turnover and complete makeover that includes a nice wine/liquor section upstairs (elevator).


----------



## tempest

I froze and packed a whole tenderloin of beef one year. It didn't take up much room. We were able to cut steaks and tips for a few days. I pack #'s of coffee, and cans of Costco's diced chicken, and some mayo ( makes a good chicken salad sandwich.) I also bring a couple of pounds of linguine and a few cans of clam sauce. We picked up fresh vegetables along the way ( like celery, onions and potatoes) + eggs etc. A few dinners ashore ( lobster on Anegada (priceless) and dinner at Myett's) round out the week.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> Good meat is hard to source locally, so I understand the temptation. I like to travel light. A cooler, packed with dry ice and meat, isn't my idea of light.


Where have you looked for quality meat? Food Center and Moe's come to mind.


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> Where have you looked for quality meat? Food Center and Moe's come to mind.


When I posted, I really had BVI in mind, which is where most of my experience has been. We did go to Food Center, when at CYOA a couple years back. Haven't tried Moe's. Will do, this winter, if you think it's better.

I was also thinking beef, when saying meat. Chicken is fine. Truth is, I can live without it for the week. I haven't fully talked my wife out of packing it in from the states, but I really don't want to haul a cooler.


----------



## John Casey

Thanks. 

We're thinking perhaps some spices that we like, Costco pre-packed meats and perhaps coffee, but are undecided at the moment. 

We're with TMM in Road Town so will have access to lots of local stock.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

Reading this thread I just fell off the chair and broke some girl lying on the beach.

Pray tell, what earthly possible reason could you possibly have to travel to an exotic overseas location but wish to take your own culture instead of actually seeing the place you're visiting?

Or p'raps you think these outposts of society haven't got supermarkets? What's the bloody big building behind the bloody big car park opposite Moorings/Sunsail? A strip club?
And if those Caribbean heathens do have a supermarket where might they source their meat? (I'll give you a hint: its stamped with USDA PRIME, CHOICE, EXPORT etc)

As for spice: most spices in the USA have a 'southern', creol, French, Caribbean base flavor anyway so why not tease your taste buds with the REAL THING?

You are paying $5,000 or more for your vacation but you are refusing from the outset to get your moneys worth.

Go 'naked' and immerse yourself in an amazing and different culture


----------



## SVAuspicious

John Casey said:


> We're thinking perhaps some spices that we like, Costco pre-packed meats and perhaps coffee, but are undecided at the moment.


I may have posted this before. I wouldn't bother with meat. I pack in a few spices just to avoid buying a whole container of something I will only use a bit. I definitely do NOT pack in curries or hot sauces. I get those from Sunny Caribbee and pack them home. Some really great spices and I love the little straw "hats" on the hot sauces.


----------



## Donna_F

I agree with those who suggest purchasing meat in the Virgin Islands. 

Years ago when we went on our first charter I inquired on SN about local food. Most of the responses were "go to Costco before you leave and ship it in." 

Seemed odd to me. What better way to experience another country than to buy locally? We took a chance and it worked out just fine.

We returned two weeks ago from a 10-day charter and purchased even more meat locally for our provisioning. Not a problem at all in either US or British Virgin Islands.

I do suggest leaving plenty of time...PLENTY...of time to go shopping. I've never had to wait so long for a pound of ham to be sliced and four chicken breasts to be wrapped. But, well, island time I suppose. (You caught the emphasis on "plenty" I hope.)

U.S. C&I did ask if we were bringing back any pork or beef products when we checked in at the end of the trip. Chicken isn't a concern.


----------



## Donna_F

fallard said:


> We usually charter from Island Yachts out of Red Hook, St.Thomas, whether we are staying in US waters or not. We've had very good luck with meats at the market at Red Hook. You'll pay for it, to be sure, but they will also freeze it overnight for you. BTW, we were there earlier this year and the market has had a turnover and complete makeover that includes a nice wine/liquor section upstairs (elevator).


You're referring to Moe's. We taxi'd over from CYOA. I noticed they're opening another location in Charlotte Amalie near the waterfront.


----------



## Donna_F

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ...
> 
> Go 'naked' and immerse yourself in an amazing and different culture


It wasn't until I hit the "Quote" button that I noticed the quotation marks. 

I was going to say that although CYOA is going to be our go-to charter company from now on, unlike Sunsail, they didn't give us a list of locations where we might find nude bathers (presumably to avoid is Sunsail's line).

But, quotes, so never mind.


----------



## chuck5499

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Reading this thread I just fell off the chair and broke some girl lying on the beach.
> 
> Pray tell, what earthly possible reason could you possibly have to travel to an exotic overseas location but wish to take your own culture instead of actually seeing the place you're visiting?
> 
> Or p'raps you think these outposts of society haven't got supermarkets? What's the bloody big building behind the bloody big car park opposite Moorings/Sunsail? A strip club?
> And if those Caribbean heathens do have a supermarket where might they source their meat? (I'll give you a hint: its stamped with USDA PRIME, CHOICE, EXPORT etc)
> 
> As for spice: most spices in the USA have a 'southern', creol, French, Caribbean base flavor anyway so why not tease your taste buds with the REAL THING?
> 
> You are paying $5,000 or more for your vacation but you are refusing from the outset to get your moneys worth.
> 
> Go 'naked' and immerse yourself in an amazing and different culture


Could not agree with this more -- if you want an American experience stay in America - if you have an open mind explore what the rest of the world has to offer -- that is why most people travel - to learn to experience to get out of their comfort zone -


----------



## chuck5499

By the way where do you think all those full charter boats get their food? We have friends in the BVI that provide full charters and they will feed you better than you eat at home -- and they buy local and when we were there took us shopping as they were stocking up for a charter --


----------



## Minnewaska

Experiencing local culture has something to do with buying beef on the island? Exactly, where do you think it came from? It may have even been in the belly of the same aircraft the tourists arrive on. For that matter, there is very little local culture left in the USVI or BVI. Foxy's is just made to look local, but the flat screen TV with cable, under the tiki roof, is a dead giveaway. 

It's no dig on the islands to suggest that local supermarkets do not have the quality of beef that one can find in a local butcher here. I've hardly ever seen Prime grade beef in any supermarket, including here, and am 100% sure I've never had it from one in STT or BVI to date. As noted, I've not been to Moe's yet. 

Like I've said, I have no interest in packing it in, but the wife is a real foodie and seemed to be serious. I also believe her motivation is to avoid the grocery trip. We like to hire a local service to source and deliver all the staples and dry goods, then shop ourselves for fresh. She might trust the service with vegetables, but not meats. Freezing and packing meat in, could be a time saver, I suppose. My current plan is to ignore the subject, hoping it's too late by the time the trip rolls around.


----------



## Donna_F

Minnewaska said:


> Experiencing local culture has something to do with buying beef on the island? ...


For me it's not 100% about the meat itself, but the interaction with the people. We hired a taxi to take us to Moe's and asked him to tell us about the island along the way. Since we were there before the election we got some info about the local politics (I noticed the campaign signs had no party on them, just the name and picture of the person running), important buildings, etc. The driver and my mom bonded and we learned that he was also a private pilot who most recently flew doctors in and out of Haiti a few weeks prior. Showed me all the retirement facilities and which was considered the best that I could put my mother in if she got out of hand. 

In Spanish Town, looking for a bakery that someone in the supermarket said was nearby and we couldn't find, we asked directions of a local security guard who ended up walking with us for a bit and telling us that the people in the grocery weren't supposed to direct people to other establishments. Said a lot about whoever owned the grocery.

Anyway, just a few examples that made our trip that much more interesting.


----------



## Minnewaska

Donna_F said:


> For me it's not 100% about the meat itself, but the interaction with the people......


Good point. However, we'll have no shortage on interaction, over the course of the week. I doubt my wife will believe the trip to the supermarket is necessary to maximize this.

It has occurred to me that I actually enjoy browsing the isles at the grocery store, despite agreeing that the butchers leave something to be desired. I end up buying all sorts of snacks, cookies, etc. I'm starting to wonder if keeping me out is her real plan.  The Pizza boat is technically staff by locals, right? 

Which boat did you charter at CYOA? We're on Island Sister at the end of Feb.


----------



## Donna_F

Minnewaska said:


> ...
> It has occurred to me that I actually enjoy browsing the isles at the grocery store, despite agreeing that the butchers leave something to be desired. I end up buying all sorts of snacks, cookies, etc. I'm starting to wonder if keeping me out is her real plan.


I can help by attesting to the nastiness of those chips below that we bought on Virgin Gorda. Found them in the corner of the store. Now I know why they were buried. It was like munching on a beef bouillon cube.



Minnewaska said:


> ...
> Which boat did you charter at CYOA? We're on Island Sister at the end of Feb.


_Metis_. Beneteau 41. It's size is at the upper range of Next Boat and we wanted to see how we handled it.


----------



## Minnewaska

Donna_F said:


> I can help by attesting to the nastiness of those chips below that we bought on Virgin Gorda. Found them in the corner of the store. Now I know why they were buried. It was like munching on a beef bouillon cube.


Thanks for the warning. Burt's beef chips are out. 



> _Metis_. Beneteau 41. It's size is at the upper range of Next Boat and we wanted to see how we handled it.


I hope you enjoyed it, that's the hull I preferred, but it was booked. Island Sister is a Hunter 45. A buddy has the exact model, so I'm familiar enough that sailing her will be comfortable, but also familiar enough to have preferred to sail the Beneteau.  All will be good, it's vacation.


----------



## outbound

In Road Town there is a spice shop. One street up from Main Street near bomboushays. We fill the boat from there and bring spices back for friends/family. The hot sauces are the match to anything you will find in the states as are the varieties of pepper.
Local coffee is as good or better then in the states. On parallel to Italy or Jamaica. Beef is lousy but lamb, pork, chicken and duck good as long as you don't get it in riteway. Riteway is good for everything else and maybe the only place you might find peanut butter. Decent fresh veggies you are use to are hard to find but present in the big riteway near parts and power. Good pizza in the yacht club near Doyle's.
Roadside rotis, chicken and pork are surprisingly good especially away from where the charter and cruise ship crowd go. If you look it's cheaper to live here then the Bahamas. Food not as good as the French islands but quite decent. Other than what's left over from passage, parmalate and peanut butter ( both expensive) don't bring anything.


----------



## SVAuspicious

outbound said:


> In Road Town there is a spice shop. One street up from Main Street near bomboushays.


Sunny Caribbee


----------



## ChristinaM

SVAuspicious said:


> Sunny Caribbee


They also have a store at Soper's Hole. Assuming you've dinghied in and are facing Pusser's, it's just a few shops to the right (away from Harbour Market, which also carries some of their stuff).


----------



## FarCry

Donna_F said:


> It wasn't until I hit the "Quote" button that I noticed the quotation marks.
> 
> I was going to say that although CYOA is going to be our go-to charter company from now on, unlike Sunsail, they didn't give us a list of locations where we might find nude bathers (presumably to avoid is Sunsail's line).
> 
> But, quotes, so never mind.


I'm glad you had an enjoyable trip with CYOA. Next time I'll make time to meet you in person.


----------



## Telesail

How did you get on with Metis? Although I have to admit a tangential interest, CYOA is a top class outfit and I would not place a boat with any other operator in the Virgin Islands. They really look after their fleet.


----------



## Donna_F

Telesail said:


> How did you get on with Metis? ...


She returned the same amount of people at the end of the trip that we set out with at the beginning so we got along just fine. 

Metis was a great charter boat and CYOA's care with their fleet is evident. After setting out we only made one call back to CYOA and that was to ask how to turn on the cockpit speakers (via the chartplotter. Who knew?). I figure if that silly question was the worse they got from us, we're all good.


----------



## fallard

Telesail said:


> How did you get on with Metis? Although I have to admit a tangential interest, CYOA is a top class outfit and I would not place a boat with any other operator in the Virgin Islands. They really look after their fleet.


I am not personally familiar with CYOA, but we've chartered with Island Yachts in Red Hook 8 times. They operate Island Packets and we've used their 35, 37, 38, 44, and 46 footers for a week to 10 days, while covering all of the Virgins, from Anegada to Vieques (with St. Croix also in the mix.)

As the Caribbean Island Packet dealer, they must have some skin in the game with the yacht owners and their maintenance shows. The Island Packets are not to be confused with racer-cruisers, of course, but they are higher end boats than the others offer, and they seem to hold up better than the Jenneaus and Beneteaus, which we've also chartered via Moorings and Sunsail.

I don't have any connection with Island Yachts, other than as a client.


----------



## Donna_F

fallard said:


> ...but they are higher end boats than the others offer, and they seem to hold up better than the Jenneaus and Beneteaus, which we've also chartered via Moorings and Sunsail.
> 
> I don't have any connection with Island Yachts, other than as a client.


They probably don't have the assembly line-like client turnover that Sunsail/Moorings has, either. Less wear and tear on the boats. Which is also a point in CYOA's favor.


----------



## fallard

Donna_F said:


> They probably don't have the assembly line-like client turnover that Sunsail/Moorings has, either. Less wear and tear on the boats. Which is also a point in CYOA's favor.


Wasn't denigrating CYOA, just pointing out that there is a higher end yacht charter operation on St. Thomas. CYOA does have an advantage in being close to the airport and walking distance to Oceana.


----------



## Donna_F

fallard said:


> Wasn't denigrating CYOA, just pointing out that there is a higher end yacht charter operation on St. Thomas. CYOA does have an advantage in being close to the airport and walking distance to Oceana.


Sorry. I didn't mean to imply that you were. If anything, I was coming down on Sunsail. They each serve a market.


----------



## FarCry

fallard said:


> Wasn't denigrating CYOA, just pointing out that there is a higher end yacht charter operation on St. Thomas. CYOA does have an advantage in being close to the airport and walking distance to Oceana.


There are a few more differences to add other than CYOA's physical location: If one wants to bring a few more friends sailing, there are many catamarans available too. Nearly all of the cats have ice machines and watermakers along with the near industry standard, generator and cold AC. All dinghies in the fleet have 15hp outboard motors. In this area the transition away from monohulls to catamarans has been amazing in the past few years. I've been on some of Skip's IPs before and there is nothing wrong with them but, if you want anything other than and IP to island hop around the local protected waters, you've got to look elsewhere. My first sailboat was in essence the precursor to Island Packet. My Bombay Clipper was built like a 31' tank and safely let me make a lot of mistakes without breaking itself or hurting me while I learned. Yes IP has come a long way since it's beginning.

There is ample room for the two primary charter companies on St Thomas that both provide a different business model then the industry giants on Tortola. As people tire of the ferry situation and wish for a different level of service, I believe both locally run companies will have continued success


----------



## outbound

BVI is placing all kinds of new taxes on charter companies. Expect response will be movement to other countries. I needed to "import" my boat as over the 30 d limit next week ($203) and found this out from a gentleman waiting to pay those fees. I escaped as I'm a private yacht. Would expect those fees passed along to the customers.
See larger and larger cats. Nearly got hit while on a mooring and had to push the cat away with the dinghy. Please folks when to charter tighten your mooring lines as tight as possible after you pass them through the thimble. Tx.


----------



## Minnewaska

FarCry said:


> ....... In this area the transition away from monohulls to bareboat has been amazing in the past few years. .....


I think you meant away from monos to cats, which are essentially the charter powerboat of sailboats. Disappointing, but understandable. Have to accommodate demand.


----------



## outbound

On free mooring at edge of bitter end mooring field. Moved there after near collision with charter cat. Cat in front of me left running and steaming lights on all night. One to left left genset on all night will broken exhaust or something as nothing but smoke and noise. One to right were in cockpit until 2am playing Latin music and men arguing with wives. Last week anchored off mosquito. Bunch of sport fish boats anchored near me. One dragged in early am. Woke up to sound of their engines racing then throbbing as they set and rest their anchor over and over in the dark. 
Know we cruisers bring little to the table compared with the charter crowd. Seems the mono charters are more knowledgeable and polite. See a lot of jib and no main with engine on even going to windward with a fine breeze on the cats. Seems no one knows basic colregs. Hear more continuous loud drunk voices and blaring music at all hours on the cats. Understand they are spending big money and this maybe their only week or two in paradise. But still seems quite an egocentric crowd. 
Have lived in a tourist town (Plymouth MA) so used to people leaving their driving skills, manners and common sense behind when on vacation. Use to loud drunks. There's a bumper sticker the locals have in Plymouth-"they call it tourist season......so when can we shoot them". Realize there no recourse but head down island as soon as the bride shows up. Sorry for the rant. I know you reading this are not one of these people.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> I think you meant away from monos to cats, which are essentially the charter powerboat of sailboats. Disappointing, but understandable. Have to accommodate demand.


Yes, you are correct. I went back and fixed it, thank you.


----------



## FarCry

outbound said:


> On free mooring at edge of bitter end mooring field. Moved there after near collision with charter cat. Cat in front of me left running and steaming lights on all night. One to left left genset on all night will broken exhaust or something as nothing but smoke and noise. One to right were in cockpit until 2am playing Latin music and men arguing with wives. Last week anchored off mosquito. Bunch of sport fish boats anchored near me. One dragged in early am. Woke up to sound of their engines racing then throbbing as they set and rest their anchor over and over in the dark.
> Know we cruisers bring little to the table compared with the charter crowd. Seems the mono charters are more knowledgeable and polite. See a lot of jib and no main with engine on even going to windward with a fine breeze on the cats. Seems no one knows basic colregs. Hear more continuous loud drunk voices and blaring music at all hours on the cats. Understand they are spending big money and this maybe their only week or two in paradise. But still seems quite an egocentric crowd. I know you reading this are not one of these people.


I've developed a pretty long checklist to help me determine where I spend the night. Generally I won't be found downwind of, windgens, sport fish boats, charter cats, or any boat flying a flag from the large Island about 50 miles west of St Thomas (awesome people but their music choice and volume doesn't work for me).

In North Sound I rarely grab a mooring ball. I typically drop the hook away from the mooring fields up there and the shenanigans that go along with them. The exception would be the first row of moorings right in front of Saba where I can use their WIFI.

I've never had boats around me when I'm anchored off Mosquito. Where you around there over Thanksgiving week? The Puerto Rican Navy like to visit the BVI during the holidays but I've never seen them near Mosquito before.

I'm glad you have escaped damage so far. Hopefully your luck continues!!!


----------



## outbound

Was near channel initially. Got wifi from Saba and beyc. It was there had trouble with charter cat. Moved to beach off of mosquito on 100' of chain. It was there had "music" all night long. Now on free mooring in first row toward land but last ball in the field just off the pool at beyc. Still get enough bandwidth for emails but not enough to surf. Probably will move to leverick or to near Virgin Atlantic's house ( forgot his name at the moment) when free mooring times out. Going to Dominica once wife shows up good Lord willing. 
Have the same list as you but find it's hard to meet all the restrictions in the virgins. Only exception is have no issues it's d400s but Kiss generators and Honda gas drive me nuts.


----------



## FarCry

Outbound, I think you are just a magnetic guy that everybody wants to be near!!! Hopefully you can leave the BVI soon so there's a wee bit more room for the rest of us.


----------



## John Casey

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Reading this thread I just fell off the chair and broke some girl lying on the beach.
> 
> Pray tell, what earthly possible reason could you possibly have to travel to an exotic overseas location but wish to take your own culture instead of actually seeing the place you're visiting?
> 
> Or p'raps you think these outposts of society haven't got supermarkets? What's the bloody big building behind the bloody big car park opposite Moorings/Sunsail? A strip club?
> 
> And if those Caribbean heathens do have a supermarket where might they source their meat? (I'll give you a hint: its stamped with USDA PRIME, CHOICE, EXPORT etc)
> 
> You are paying $5,000 or more for your vacation but you are refusing from the outset to get your moneys worth.
> 
> Go 'naked' and immerse yourself in an amazing and different culture


Mark, thanks for taking the time to respond. Like a lot of folks here, I'm in awe of all the experience you have, and I can't hope to ever match it, but I'm having trouble following you.

1. "Pray tell, what earthly possible reason could you possibly have to travel to an exotic overseas location but wish to take your own culture" - we didn't bring our own culture, we brought Moroccan culture (spices), as Christa makes a mean Moroccan Chicken dish that worked well with the chicken we bought from Rudy's.

2. Taking our own culture is bad & immerse in the BVI Culture- OK, so I'm chartering a boat owned by Canadians and built in France, managed by a company based in the US, is that bad too? :devil 
As far as local culture goes, most mooring fields, bars, supermarkets, and restaurants are full of US, Canadian and British people being catered to by some locals and other "imported" staff. So which culture are we concerned with?

3. Shop at the local supermarkets - Yes, we did that with Riteway and Tico in Road Town before we left, and then got some things in Leverick Bay and Rudy's Market on JVD, and like you actually pointed out above, the vast majority of items we bought were in fact imported, just like we did with our couple zip-locks of spice and some Costco individually packed nuts. I'm not sure the produce at any of these places was locally grown. So back to your previous concern, do we deal with local (culture) only and avoid supermarkets, or use supermarkets that sell imported items?

If we ever get to a place where we can sail off and make landfall at somewhere like Nuku Hiva, then yes, we'll enjoy going native. But the VI are not that far removed considering they rely on, and mainly cater to, well-off western tourists.

The BVI is a great place for rookies like us to do some sailing in a benign and friendly environment. There is plenty of fuel, electricity, water and facilities so the missus doesn't have to be concerned about such things while we're trying to remember the difference between a gudgeon and a galley. :grin


----------



## John Casey

Oh, and for anyone else that was wondering about bringing in food through customs, we arrived in a Seaborne Saab 340, so maybe 20 people in the line with us. 

We told them we had some spices & mixed nuts, and after looking through our passports our man smiled and thanked us for coming back to visit.


----------

